# Hidden Secret Passages



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

OK, this is cool and gets me thinking...


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice. Just remember, if you have to use a contractor to help with any of that stuff, you'll have to make them disappear to keep the secret safe. :Yikes:


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

The homes and safe houses of ninjas always/often had hidden rooms and hidden escape routes built into the structures. 

Do you remember the Clint Eastwood movie, "The Gauntlet" 1977? Eastwood played an alcoholic cop assigned to escort a mob trial witness named Gus Mally played by Sandra Locke to court. When they stopped by Mally's house to pick up some things, the house gets riddled with bullets. They escape by dropping through the floor into a stormwater drain that runs under the house. They pop out a block away and get away.

Great testament for escape routes.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Secret rooms are easy to detect. It doesn't take a genius to realize there is a 10x10 chunk of the house missing.

Smaller secret stash places are much harder to detect.

I liked the chessboard key and some of the other ways they used to open the doors though. Very clever.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It wouldn't be my first thought to look for a secret room if I was at a house for a few minutes or hours. If somebody knew it wouldn't be hard to see where the missing space is.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

From the 1930's to the 1970's, one of my relatives owned a bar/restaurant and the three story building in which it was housed. The place was situated on the bank of a river. 

One time when the river flooded, the bottom semi-basement level was about four feet under water. When my relatives got in to do the clean up, they found a secret door to a large room ajar. The "door" was made to look like part of a wooden retaining wall. Somehow the flood water had open the door. They had owned the property for years and never known of the secret room! 

The story from the previous property owners was the room was used to hide moonshine, beer and liquor during Prohibition. 

The point? There's more than one use for a hidden room.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The larger the building, the easier to hide. I would be cool to have passages from you home to any out buildings, secluded river bank or hill side. 

I have a buddy who has a hidden room which is his firearms storage vault. He had it built after he was robbed.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

You might be able to fool the average stroke with secret rooms and hidden passageways but not these guys.
New Device Allows Police to "See" Through Walls
They can look through your walls like they were made of glass.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lots of "secret" passageways" around Detroit Metro. Think smuggling booze


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I thought the house I grew up in had a secret door into the basement so the people who lived in it (it was originally built as a log cabin) could escape the 'indians'. Turns out it was a laundry drop. Dumbwaiters and laundry chutes have can be multiuse too.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I really liked the whole rising-stairs design until I realized they were keeping a pedophile dungeon down there.


I always wanted to have fire poles in the closet of each bedroom. When SHTF, you slide down the pole like batman, and get through the security door to the bunker.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A shed that covers access to a bunker. You wouldn't have to worry about your house falling into a pit, or insurance or building codes.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

I like the German shepherd dog house that covers a bunker.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> ...I always wanted to have fire poles in the closet of each bedroom. When SHTF, you slide down the pole like batman, and get through the security door to the bunker.


I understand Robin liked to slide down the bat pole too.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Before he became a caped crusader he was an altar boy.


----------

